# Why did the site logo change into bananas?



## zacchi4k (Jul 14, 2015)

Is it a tribute to Iwata?


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 14, 2015)

No, it's Donkey Kongs birthday.

Of course it is because of Iwata. And I like it, by the way.


----------



## zacchi4k (Jul 14, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> No, it's Donkey Kongs birthday.
> 
> Of course it is because of Iwata. And I like it, by the way.


Oh.
I thought it was a reference to the 2012 E3


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 14, 2015)

Zacchi4k said:


> Oh.
> I thought it was a reference to the 2012 E3


How is E3 2012 connected to bananas?


----------



## zacchi4k (Jul 14, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> How is E3 2012 connected to bananas?


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 14, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> No, it's Donkey Kongs birthday.
> 
> Of course it is because of Iwata. And I like it, by the way.


Well, if we're going technical, Donkey Kong (Arcade) was released in July 9 of 1981 so, it was close, but not that much, it's been 34 years since that game was released, damn.

Anyway, it's a good logo, nice touch.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 14, 2015)

Zacchi4k said:


>



Thought it was because of this too.


----------



## Ericss (Jul 14, 2015)

Clever way of paying tribute to Iwata. I wonder if some people won't find it in poor taste, though.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 14, 2015)

Ericss said:


> Clever way of paying homage to Iwata. I wonder some people won't find it in poor taste, though.


I find it a lot better than the overused "rip".


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 14, 2015)

Zacchi4k said:


>



Then we are both right. I think its more or less the same. ;-)


----------



## Osmosis (Jul 15, 2015)

I like it. Good way to honor Iwata. He will be missed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2015)

This is the first time I've ever felt so many emotions over bananas. It's an interesting honour such great man.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ericss said:


> Clever way of paying tribute to Iwata.


That was the first thing that I thought of when I saw the GBAtemp logo change. Then again, Most people here are here for Nintendo hacking, so most of the site demographic is gravitated towards Nintendo, so it's only suiting that we do commemorate him somehow even if GBAtemp is one site Nintendo is against.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 15, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> That was the first thing that I thought of when I saw the GBAtemp logo change. Then again, Most people here are here for Nintendo hacking, so most of the site demographic is gravitated towards Nintendo, so it's only suiting that we do commemorate him somehow even if GBAtemp is one site Nintendo is against.


Exactly, I didn't want to go overboard given the sites history and reputation but I thought this would be  a simple touch to honour the man.


----------

